# Gelbes Riff? Wann ist die beste Zeit?



## Sylverpasi (11. Februar 2004)

Ich will im Mai mit Freunden zum Gelben Riff :z. Habt ihr Tipps welches Boot? Fangzeiten und Köder??? Lohnt es sich überhaupt? #c Was kostet so ein Tagestripp?#h #h #h


----------



## Ramon (11. Februar 2004)

Hi

Ich habe 9 Jahre lang meinen Sommerurlaub in Hirtshals verbracht. Die fahren von da nicht genau auf das gelbe Riff, sondern mehr so daneben. Ich bin immer mit der MS Michael-Frank gefahren war immer ganz gut. Die machen am Wochenende 12 Stunden (2-14 Uhr) und in der Woche 2 mal 4 Stunden. Die lange Tour kostet umgerechtnet 50 Euro(400 Kronen) bei der kleinen bin ich mir nicht sicher aber so 250 Kronen. Gefangen habe ich immer was. Auf der großen Tour etwas mehr und größere aber die kleine ist auch nicht schlecht. Die fahren da auch nicht auf 100 Meter(es gibt Ausnahmen) meist angelt man zwischen 30 und 60 Metern. Stationärrolle mit 25 er geflochtener schnur und 150-200gr Pilker reichen aus.

Seit ein paar Jahren gibt es da noch die MS Mille. War ich noch nie drauf soll aber gut sein.

Dann gibt es noch die MS Tinker die ist scheisse

Man kann seinen Fang auf jedem Boot gleich an Bord filiteren lassen

Gruss
Ramon


----------



## Ramon (11. Februar 2004)

Hi

Der Link:

http://www.michaelfrank.dk/


----------

